# Diary of gerbil babies



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm going to do a day to day diary for the gerbil pups 

I've missed the first 2 days so we're starting on day 3. Nothing has changed since birth other than gradual growth and the appearence of whiskers 

Day 3


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww they are so cute, I look forward to seeing their progress


----------



## laurvystein (Dec 21, 2009)

This is exciting! I've never seen baby gerbils before.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

You're mean posting piccies when you know I want your gerbils and am too far away  I really want them even though they look like bits of chewing gum  Can't believe you got a New Year's Day litter!!! Now _that_ is a real start to the new year :thumbup:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> You're mean posting piccies when you know I want your gerbils and am too far away  I really want them even though they look like bits of chewing gum  Can't believe you got a New Year's Day litter!!! Now _that_ is a real start to the new year :thumbup:


I was overjoyed when we had them on new years day  So far, i've had new years day pups, xmas pups and pups born on my birthday. Now i just need easter and halloween babies


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I was overjoyed when we had them on new years day  So far, i've had new years day pups, xmas pups and pups born on my birthday. Now i just need easter and halloween babies


If you do that you'll then need to start working on all the other religions holidays - multi-cultural gerbils :lol:


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwww so cute i havnt have gerbils in ages


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

i'm sure there's laws against things being that cute  

actually I hope there are.... cos then you will have to go to jail and I will have to have all your gerbils


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> i'm sure there's laws against things being that cute
> 
> actually I hope there are.... cos then you will have to go to jail and I will have to have all your gerbils


:lol: If i go down, i'm taking my gerbils with me


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yay my computer is fixed and I can see pictures again, thanks for sorting that out for me Marcia. Your babies are gorgeous and I cant wait to see them grow.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Marcia said:


> :lol: If i go down, i'm taking my gerbils with me


Your ninja gerbils can chew you out of the cell and tackle the guards :lol:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

*Day 4*

They are growing at a fast rate, one of them is really plump lol. Fuzz has also started coming through :001_tt1:

I will get up to date pics when the house warms up a bit


----------



## laurvystein (Dec 21, 2009)

Aww, little pink fuzzies!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Here are some pics today.

You'll notice that the pups ears are no longer pinned to their heads


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

awww I am in love :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwww Marcia they are so cute, cant wait till they get their fur and their little eyes open, are you expecting any unusual colours?


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww how cute lol how many days till they open there eyes ??


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Awwwww Marcia they are so cute, cant wait till they get their fur and their little eyes open, are you expecting any unusual colours?


I'm expecting the common colours such as Blacks, Golden Agoutis, Golden Argentes and Grey Agoutis. But i am also expecting the slightly less common colours such as Ivory (white bellied cream) and CP Agoutis 



vet-2-b said:


> awwwwwwwwww how cute lol how many days till they open there eyes ??


They open their eyes between days 17 and 20


----------



## emmilouno1 (Jan 3, 2010)

aww they are gorgeous i bought 2 gerbils today, my sons called them charlie an alfie!
Doesnt mum kill them though if they smell you on them? Just a question lol cos i know when my rabbits had babies i was told not to touch them cos mum will kill them!
They are sooooo sweet


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

emmilouno1 said:


> aww they are gorgeous i bought 2 gerbils today, my sons called them charlie an alfie!
> Doesnt mum kill them though if they smell you on them? Just a question lol cos i know when my rabbits had babies i was told not to touch them cos mum will kill them!
> They are sooooo sweet


No, gerbils unlike other animals do not kill their own young. They will only eat them if they are already dead. I know what i'm doing anyway, i know the female and male inside out so i know how they would react to me checking their pups


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Gorgeous ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

*Day 5*

More fuzz is starting to come through but it's not very noticeable on pics.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

*Day 6*

You can really start to see the fur coming through now and they're begining to come to the age where i can sex them. I believe there are 3 girls and 1 boy


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww they are just so cute, you can really see the fur coming though even in the pictures now


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Vixie said:


> aww they are just so cute, you can really see the fur coming though even in the pictures now


They're so cute and they grow up so quickly 

Love your avatar by the way


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Marcia said:


> They're so cute and they grow up so quickly
> 
> Love your avatar by the way


its great seeing them grow, they are definitely cute 

thank you, I have always wanted red hair so this is a step closer lol


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

*Day 7*

Colours are visable now. There 3 girls and 1 boy (i'm 90% sure, will know for def by day 11).

They are really starting to wriggle now but thankfully, they are still at that stage where the heat off your hands sends them to sleep


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg fluffy babies, I want one, or two, or three or four


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg fluffy babies, I want one, or two, or three or four


Well they're alllllllllll mine  

*Day 8*

Nothing much has changed apart from more fur growth and stronger muscles in their legs 




























Left to right on the last picture - Girl, Boy, Girl, Girl


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

OMG they just keep getting cuter and cuter by the day, you can see the colours changing a lot now, looking forward to day 9 pics now


----------



## emmilouno1 (Jan 3, 2010)

aww they are gorgeous  i think its fantastic that u can handle them already  gets them used to it, i bet u love having a lil hold of them, i know i would xx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

emmilouno1 said:


> aww they are gorgeous  i think its fantastic that u can handle them already  gets them used to it, i bet u love having a lil hold of them, i know i would xx


Yep i do 
The best bit is that i know that their mother won't cannibalise them afterwards


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

ooo my I just saw these pic's they are soooooo cute :001_tt1:


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Yayyyy! Babies!   Woooohooooo!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Aw Marcia they are lovely!! What colour is suspected baby boy? He looks so much paler than his sisters  I really want them!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

The boy is either a red eyed white or a pink eyed white


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

No pics today because they look exactly the same as day 8 

Colour wise, we have a Topaz, pink eyed white, Ivory and Sapphire


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Marcia said:


> No pics today because they look exactly the same as day 8


That's no excuse for no piccies!! They might have been in a different position so we need photos of that


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> That's no excuse for no piccies!! They might have been in a different position so we need photos of that


Im afraid Im going to have to aggree with ZT on this one Marcia, tut tut this really isnt good enough lol


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Im afraid Im going to have to aggree with ZT on this one Marcia, tut tut this really isnt good enough lol


It's disgraceful isn't it? If it wasn't for the fact that I need piccies of ickle babies i might have to ignore her :001_tt2:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm sowwie 
I shall get some pics for you today


----------



## emmilouno1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Marcia said:


> I'm sowwie
> I shall get some pics for you today


yayyy  i love seeing these pics hehe!


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh my they are adorable, i really love the grey'ish coloured (i dont really know the name of the colour :lol: ) Im excited for my piccies now.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

*Day 10*


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

Awwwh! I want them all!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Marcia said:


> *Day 10*


:001_tt1: You're forgiven!!!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

*Day 12*

Pics and videos 
If the videos don't work straight away it's because youtube is approving it first 



















YouTube - Gerbil pups sleeping

YouTube - Gerbil pups sleeping 2


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww so cute they really change in 12 day


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

:001_wub: My baby boy is trying to keep his little sisters warm :001_wub:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

*Day 14*

As you can see, nothing has changed much since day 12. This will be the last pic i post until they open their eyes  They should open within the next 3-5 days


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

nooooooooooo that means days untill the pics


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

They can finally hear me 

Eyes not open yet one of them looks like they might open tomorrow


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

more pics please lol I hope they open their eyes soon, I'm getting withdrawal symptoms from the pics now lol


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Vixie said:


> more pics please lol I hope they open their eyes soon, I'm getting withdrawal symptoms from the pics now lol


I'll get some pics tomorrow or Monday


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

omg they are adorable!!!!

pics please?!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

3 pups have their eyes open now but the PEW still has only one eye open 

Here are some pics  They arn't that good because the little buggers are at that stage where they won't sit still lol.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Now I can't decide what I have fallen in love with more - your baby gerbils or my baby mice


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

*Update*

Here they are today 

They are 5 weeks and 1 day 

Parents










Pups and parents


----------

